# HOW MANY



## Alexam (16 Mar 2016)

With a large number of different scrollsaw blades for different uses, you probably don't keep them all, as #1 and below would not be as popular as #3 or #5 in most cases and #12 may hardly be used by many.

If you are cutting soft and hard woods from 3/8" to 1.5", how many different blades would you keep to hand? What numbers would they be and what make do you prefer?

I like to keep blades stored in plastic test tubes, either numbered or colour coded. What's your way of storing them?


----------



## Claymore (16 Mar 2016)

........


----------



## Aggrajag (16 Mar 2016)

I ordered test tubes last week, they're due today/tomorrow and I've already created all the vertical labels using my trusty geeky Brother P-Touch PT1000.

As for blades I still prefer Olson over Pegas and typically I'd use a PGT Double Reverse #5 or #7 although for very detailed work I've even used a Skip Tooth 0/2 which cuts about a millimetre a minute


----------



## Alexam (16 Mar 2016)

That's interesting, the cutting speed. 1mm a minute seems exceedingly slow, is that about average for fine work?

Malcolm


----------



## Aggrajag (16 Mar 2016)

i was exaggerating  After using a "normal" blade it does seem exceedingly slow, but it's not *that* slow.


----------



## Alexam (16 Mar 2016)

74 viewings and so few replies, when I had hoped for more help being fairly new to scrolling and want to get into segmentation - intarsia. I was wondering if I should stock up with half a dozen sizes, say a 1,3,5,7,9 and 11, to cover all possibilities, but is that far too many and overkill? 

Malcolm


----------



## tomasgursky (16 Mar 2016)

Alexam":2dc6tknb said:


> 74 viewings and so few replies, when I had hoped for more help being fairly new to scrolling and want to get into segmentation - intarsia. I was wondering if I should stock up with half a dozen sizes, say a 1,3,5,7,9 and 11, to cover all possibilities, but is that far too many and overkill?
> 
> Malcolm



Hi Malcolm, 
When I ordered my Pegas blades I've ordered No.3, No. 5, No.9 all skip reverse and No. 11 reverse blades.
And guess what? I only use No.3 and No.5 for most of my scroll sawing. I even use No.5 for cutting 3D patterns from 44mm blocks as bigger blade will not allow me to to some sharp corners.

I don't think there is any rule as how many and what size blades you shoud keep. You can get a test pack from Pegas and see which blade you will find as the most usefull for you. Yes, there is some guidence for blades as which blade you should use for what thickness and type of wood. 

For me, No.5 is the blade I use in 90% of my scroll sawing.


----------



## scrimper (16 Mar 2016)

Alexam":2kikkcpk said:


> With a large number of different scrollsaw blades for different uses, you probably don't keep them all, as #1 and below would not be as popular as #3 or #5 in most cases and #12 may hardly be used by many.
> 
> If you are cutting soft and hard woods from 3/8" to 1.5", how many different blades would you keep to hand? What numbers would they be and what make do you prefer?
> 
> I like to keep blades stored in plastic test tubes, either numbered or colour coded. What's your way of storing them?



This is how I store my blades, as you can see I stock just about every size from very fine up to No 11.


----------



## Chippygeoff (16 Mar 2016)

I have many types and sizes of blades that I have collected over many years but these days I just use Flying Dutchman ultra reverse blades in 3s, 5s and 7s and I have a few number 9s but nearly all my work is done with a number 5.


----------



## martinka (16 Mar 2016)

Chippygeoff":pepkupx5 said:


> I have many types and sizes of blades that I have collected over many years but these days I just use Flying Dutchman ultra reverse blades in 3s, 5s and 7s and I have a few number 9s but nearly all my work is done with a number 5.



Almost the same here, except I don't have any #9 but could do with buying some. I have 6 bottom clamps so I have a couple of each size blade always ready to change.


----------



## martinka (16 Mar 2016)

Alexam":2tcydqy0 said:


> 74 viewings and so few replies
> Malcolm



Don't go on the number of views, Malcolm. A lot will be people who are interested in reading about scrolling but know nothing about it, and a number will be people viewing multiple times, maybe even yourself, checking to see if there have been any replies. The number of actual scrollers posting on the forum is quite small, and intarsia posters can be counted on one hand.


----------



## Alexam (16 Mar 2016)

scrimper .... that's a very impressive storage arrangement. Looks like 3 different makes there. Is there a reason for so many?

Malcolm


----------



## scrimper (16 Mar 2016)

Alexam":1ujrsxvc said:


> scrimper .... that's a very impressive storage arrangement. Looks like 3 different makes there. Is there a reason for so many?
> 
> Malcolm



On the left hand door they are mostly the Niqua blades from Hobbies, there are also some original British made Hobbies blades which date back to before 1960 (my late granddad had a shop and sold Hobbies company stuff, the blades were handed down over the years!) These are the blades I always used until about 17 years ago when I discovered the reverse tooth ones and started using them, they are on the Right hand door at the top, below on the same door are very fine piercing blades and metal cutting blades and the ones in the tubes in the cupboard are the FD blades., The drawers contain bulk stock of blades and fretwork accessories.


----------



## Alexam (16 Mar 2016)

.. and the best is ?


----------



## ChrisR (17 Mar 2016)

Malcolm.

I keep all sizes of blades in stock from number 1 to 12, with various tooth configurations, but my most go to blades are 3,5 and 7 all reverse tooth, if I have a piece of wood that is green or hard, I will use a number 7 double tooth.

I get all of my blades from (Hegner UK), not because I have a Hegner saw, but because their price is completive if you purchase at the gross (144) rate.

Blades ready for use are stored in short lengths of 20mm plastic electrical conduit with end caps.

All the best.

Chris.


----------



## AES (19 Mar 2016)

@ChrisR:

Probably a stupid question, but where do you get the above end caps for the 20mm conduit please? Would I find them by a proper electricians' supplier? They don't seem to be in our DIY Emporia over here (and on a different but related subject, neither do rainwater "hoppers")!

AES


----------



## scrimper (19 Mar 2016)

The tubes that denture cleaning tablets are supplied in make ideal fretsaw blade storage tubes, most of us know someone who uses these and will gladly give you the empties. You can easily label them and set them in a small block of timber (see my picture earlier in the thread).


----------



## Alexam (19 Mar 2016)

Not worth knocking your teeth out for Andy. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Easier to use the plastic test tubes from Amazon.

Malcolm


----------



## ChrisR (19 Mar 2016)

AES":jtbamkkw said:


> @ChrisR:
> 
> Probably a stupid question, but where do you get the above end caps for the 20mm conduit please? Would I find them by a proper electricians' supplier? They don't seem to be in our DIY Emporia over here (and on a different but related subject, neither do rainwater "hoppers")!
> 
> AES




I spent all of my working life as an industrial electrical engineer, so you can make a fair deduction where mine came from.  

But I think you would need to go to a dedicated electrical wholesalers to purchase them, rather than a DIY type store.

Take care.

Chris.


----------



## AES (19 Mar 2016)

Thanks scrimper (AND you Malcolm)!

Actually I have some of those, but A) not enough (mostly our tablets come in paper sachets), and B) those I do have are a bit too long to my mind (the tubes that is).

BTW, did you know that in German, false teeth, plates, etc, are rather coyly referred to as "third teeth"? :? 

AES


----------



## AES (19 Mar 2016)

Thanks Chris. I'll give it a try.

AES


----------



## Alexam (19 Mar 2016)

.....................What's that, the 3rd teeth?


----------



## AES (19 Mar 2016)

Well, different to the 1st teeth ("milk teeth") Malcolm, and the 2nd ("adult teeth") - so I s'pose one could also call them "superannuated teeth"!

 

AES


----------



## scrimper (19 Mar 2016)

AES":1gwsr8pp said:


> Actually I have some of those, but A) not enough (mostly our tablets come in paper sachets), and B) those I do have are a bit too long to my mind (the tubes that is).
> 
> 
> AES



The ones I have are equipped with internal fitting tops, you can just cut the tube down to the size you require, the top still fits. If you buy the cheaper denture tablets such as Sainsburys basics range, they would probably work out cheaper than buying proper tubes even if you throw the denture tablets away!


----------



## AES (19 Mar 2016)

Thanks scrimper. The tubed ones we get here (sometimes) have externally fitting tops, with the proper top edge having a thick-ish ring moulded into it. Cut that off to make the tube shorter and the cap just doesn't stay on any more.

And my nearest Sainsburys is a bit too far away I guess :roll: 

AES


----------



## Alexam (19 Mar 2016)

I took a step forward today, having decided to try out the variety of blades I already had. I wanted to see how each blade performed, so selecting each and making a cut into 1/4" ply seemed a good idea. 

This way I can feel how each blade feels when cutting, see the actual width of the cut and be able to see the underside to check any breakout. 









The Flying Dutchman Superior Puzzel with 31 tpi was exceedingly smooth and easy, with very little breakout.but I dont know how I would get on with such a fine blade on thicker or harder wood - probably break a few. At the other end of the scale was the FD #12 with 10tpi, which I recon would go through anything, but with a very wide kerf and more breakout.

Pegasus #3 blades 90.440 reverse shows some front breakout but less on the back, which seems odd and perhaps its the ply to blame? The P #3 90.440 18tpi was a clean kerf and very little breakout. Pegasus #5 90.429 15tpi skip blade was very nice, smooth slender kerf and vertually no breakout and the FD #5 ultra reverse 15tpi looked slightly thicker kerf than the Pegasus but was beautifully smooth and easy. Pegasus #7 90.408 gave a clean look but a bit rough on the base.

I hope this may help others. It's also useful to me to have that ply next to the saw for future reference, along with my array of files of blades and various sawdusts for glue mixing (sorry about the quality of the crop).






Malcolm


----------



## martinka (20 Mar 2016)

scrimper":1dg5aia8 said:


> If you buy the cheaper denture tablets such as Sainsburys basics range, they would probably work out cheaper than buying proper tubes even if you throw the denture tablets away!



I've never needed to buy denture tablets but they must be giving them away to beat 10 x 150mm plastic test tubes with caps for £3.15 delivered.


----------



## NazNomad (20 Mar 2016)

AES":353bwcrp said:


> Probably a stupid question, but where do you get the above end caps for the 20mm conduit please?



Any electrical factors should stock them. However, I'd rather use these ... http://www.componentforce.co.uk/categor ... ts-10-25mm

You can then nest the tubes together neater than using an end-cap which is bigger than the tube diameter.

'hashtag' OCD :-D


----------



## AES (20 Mar 2016)

Thanks for that NazNomad. Bookmarked.

AES


----------

